# collars for training?



## fach (Jun 27, 2005)

My neighbor is using a trainer who has her utilizing collars for training purposes. The typical correction by jerking the lead. I was under the impression this breed has delicate trachea and should only wear collars if no pulling occurs. Is this correct? I would assume jerking would be worse than pulling [even a gentle jerk]. BTY; these are standard type collard not choke collars. Thoughts?


----------



## Sandcastles (Jul 7, 2010)

Yes, I agree - the Maltese are very, very delicate and cannot or should not ever be yanked or "jerked" about in any fashion whatsoever.

There are many great harnesses out there that are safe to use - regardless of the collar, harness or step-ins that one can use, one should never, ever apply force to a Maltese. 

I have found that when I use the best treats that I can - my Fluffs will follow along effortlessly.

Best of luck,

Allie


----------



## fach (Jun 27, 2005)

I thought so. It's hard to tell someone different from what their "expert" is telling them to do. Thanks Sandcastles for the reply.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Bad idea for the dog's trachea...and bad idea for training....overall bad idea.


----------



## fach (Jun 27, 2005)

Thanks jmm!


----------



## VeronicaA (Nov 3, 2010)

I would definatly never use a jerking motion on my girls. The best thing I found for my girls is a small dog harness. Not only is the design adorable but it fits them just right and helps them walk better on the leash. This way there is nothing on their necks to choke them.


----------

